# Mid-Major Preseason Top 10 Voting



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

We'll have one of these once or twice a month throughout the season, depending on whether or not you people vote. Maybe once a week if there's enough interest. #1 gets 10 votes... #10 gets 1 vote. So, give us your preseason Top 10.

America East, A10, Atlantic Sun, Big Sky, Big South, Big West, Colonial, CUSA, Horizon, Independents, Ivy, Metro Atlantic, Mid-American, Mid-Continent, Mid-Eastern, Missouri Valley, Northeast, Ohio Valley, Patriot, Southern, Southland, Southwestern, Sun Belt, West Coast Conference, Western Athletic Conference.

Just because you have a couple/few good teams in your conference doesn't mean we pull your whole conference out of the traditional "Mid-Major" label.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

Feel free to tear this apart...

1. Gonzaga
2. Butler
3. Xavier
4. New Mexico State
5. Southern Illinois
6. Davidson
7. BYU
8. George Mason
9. VCU
10. Bradley


----------



## SienaTony (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

I’ll give it a shot. May take it a few weeks into the season for it to sort out and I may have left a team or two out. I didn’t count any teams from the A10, C-USA or WAC ( like most mid major polls)


1)Butler
2)Gonzaga
3)Southern Illinois
4)Davidson
5)George Mason 
6)Bradley
7)VCU
8)Siena
9)Western Kentucky
10 ODU

Honorable mention :Loyola( Maryland),Holy Cross


----------



## MCHowie (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*



SienaTony said:


> I’ll give it a shot. May take it a few weeks into the season for it to sort out and I may have left a team or two out. I didn’t count any teams from the A10, C-USA or WAC ( like most mid major polls)
> 
> 
> 1)Butler
> ...


classic.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

^where's your's, troublemaker?


----------



## MCHowie (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*



TM said:


> ^where's your's, troublemaker?


1. Gonzaga
2. Butler
3. VCU
4. New Mexico State
5. Southern Illinois
6. Davidson
7. Xavier
8. George Mason
9. BYU
10. Creighton


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

1. Gonzaga
2. VCU
3. Butler
4. Davidson
5. Southern Illinois
6. Xavier
7. George Mason
8. New Mexico State
9. Creighton
10. BYU


----------



## KenZ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

so if CUSA is included, how is Memphis not at the top of everyone's list? are selected schools omitted? if so, which schools?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

Memphis is considered a major team espeically this year when they have one of the top 2-3 teams in America.


----------



## Phyr (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

Memphis and Gonzaga don't count.


----------



## Shooterr (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

Don't sleep on Utah State in the WAC, Jaycee Carroll is everything JJ Redick was without even 1/4th the press coverage. Also Nevada will not fall as far as people assume with Fazekas and Sessions gone to the NBA, IMO.

Since the A10 seems to be half major and half mid-major, where does URI fall? They're poised to be a pretty good team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

Then don't count Memphis. And why doesn't Gonzaga count? Cause they're good? They're still in a Mid-Major conference.


----------



## Bounced (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

1) Memphis
2) Gonzaga
3) Xavier
4) Davidson
5) S. IIlinois
6) Butler
7) VCU
8) Rhode Island
9) Southern Miss
10) George Mason

in the mix in no particular order: 
UAB, Western Kentucky, Loyola MD, Houston, Utah State


Edited with A-10 and C-USA removed (mid-major in the classic sense):

1) Gonzaga
2) Davidson
3) S. IIlinois
4) Butler
5) VCU
6) Southern Miss
7) George Mason
8) Utah State
9) Loyola MD
10) Western Kentucky

in the mix in no particular order: 
Bradley, Creighton, New Mexico State, Siena, Holy Cross


----------



## Phyr (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

I don't think I have come to terms with the postaligned CUSA. Kyle Whelliston will be my voice on the UMPFN.


----------



## KenZ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*



TM said:


> Then don't count Memphis. And why doesn't Gonzaga count? Cause they're good? They're still in a Mid-Major conference.



this makes no sense. if Gonzaga should be in, and you list CUSA as a mid-major conference then Memphis should be in. if you don't define the universe and have consistent voting practices, then you get a really dumb results like Memphis ranked 7th because some include and some don't.


----------



## duq81 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

Why do you have all of those Low-Major leagues on the list. The NEC, MEAC, SWAC, Patriot etc. are Low-Majors, not Mid-Majors.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

Here it is, since most of you view ESPN as the standard for everything sports...

Taken directly from this article...



> Not pictured are Memphis-dominated Conference USA (which isn't a mid-major league anyway) or the WCC (even though we like 10-5 Santa Clara a whole lot, we know this is still Gonzaga's league). We've also left out potential double-dippers in the Colonial Athletic Association and Horizon League, thanks to the respective at-large caliber dossiers of Drexel and Butler. Both are conference favorites going into January, and a close title-game loss in either of their conference tourneys two months from now likely would warrant an extra bid.


We *will* include the CAA and Horizon.

America East
Atlantic Sun
Big Sky
Big South
Big West
CAA
Ivy League
Horizon
MAAC
MAC
Summitt League
MEAC
NEC
Ohio Valley
Patriot League
Southern
Southland
SWAC
Sun Belt

If that changes your top 10, then redo it.

Now stop whining and vote


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

I'm surprised Davidson hasn't appeared in anybody's Top 3. We know SIU, Memphis, Gonzaga will be good and at least one CAA team will end up approaching the Top 25, but Davidson returns most of their people, Stephen Curry is a legit player, and they probably should've beaten Maryland last year in the 1st round.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*



TM said:


> Then don't count Memphis. And why doesn't Gonzaga count? Cause they're good? They're still in a Mid-Major conference.



can I count Baylor. They are a mid-major school is a major conference. LOL


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*



TM said:


> Here it is, since most of you view ESPN as the standard for everything sports...
> 
> Taken directly from this article...
> 
> ...


Techincally Mid-Con is now "the Summitt League"


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

1)Gonzaga
2)Butler
3)Xavier
4)Southern Illinois
5)New Mexico St.
6)VCU
7)Dayton
8)George Mason
9)Western Kentucky
10 Creighton


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

New and imrpoved...

1. Gonzaga
2. Butler
3. Southern Illinois
4. Davidson
5. New Mexico State
6. VCU
7. Creighton
8. George Mason
9. Bradley
10. BYU


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

1-Davidson
2-Southern Ill
3-Butler
4-Gonzaga
5-George Mason
6-VCU
7-Bradley
8-Creighton
9-Western Kentucky
10-BYU


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

1. Southern Illinois
2. Gonzaga
3. Creighton
4. BYU
5. Air Force
6. Butler
7. New Mexico
8. Missouri St.
9. George Mason
10. UAB

*Sleeper Alert* New Mexico: New coach Steve Alford could make an immediate impact with this team, as he got a solid recruit in Darrington Hobson to play for him. This team only had one senior on their squad last year, too. They've got some very good shooters, and if they can improve their defensive play, they'll be a top 3 team in the Mountain West.


----------



## Phyr (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

1. Gonzaga
2. So Ill
3. Creighton
4. VCU
5. George Mason
6. Davidson
7. BYU
8. New Mexico State
9. Rhode Island
10. Xavier
7. Bradley
8. Western Kentuckey


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*



kansasalumn said:


> 1-Davidson
> 2-Southern Ill
> 3-Butler
> 4-Gonzaga
> ...


Funny stuff. Thats a knee slapper.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

Non-BCS Top 25



> 1. Memphis
> 2. Davidson
> 3. Gonzaga
> 4. Southern Illinois
> ...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

Voting for this ends tomorrow!!!


----------



## Gaskan (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Mid-Major Preseason Top 10*

1-Davidson
2-Southern Ill
3-Butler
4-Gonzaga
5-VCU
6-George Mason
7-Bradley
8-Loyola Maryland
9-Creighton
10-Siena


----------

